# Obama: "We're Not Even Halfway There Yet"



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

"It's been a long, tough journey. But we have made some incredible strides together. Yes, we have. But the thing that we all ought to remember is that as much as good as we have done, precisely because the challenges were so daunting, precisely because we we were inheriting so many challenges, that we're not even halfway there yet. When I said 'change we can believe in' I didn't say 'change we can believe in tomorrow.' Not change we can believe in next week. *We knew this was going to take time because we've got this big, messy, tough democracy,"* President Obama said at a campaign fundraiser in Chicago on Wednesday night.

Obama: "We're Not Even Halfway There Yet" | RealClearPolitics

*He's not even hiding his disdain for this country and it's way of life. Hope the gloves come off!*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Cough Cough Loser


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

It's a shame that we have this democracy that get's in the way of you turning this country into a socialist state, isn't it Obama?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

My anger level has overflown, I'm not talking any politics anymore...for my own health.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone with a room temperature IQ should have figured out by now that Obama's "change" is ruining this country.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

not even halfway there? hmmm I don't think so...2012 is next year and REAL change will be coming in November


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

WaterPistola said:


> not even halfway there? hmmm I don't think so...2012 is next year and REAL change will be coming in November


Can only hope there are an aweful lot of sheeple these days.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Well duhhhhh, asshole.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

> But the thing that we all ought to remember is that as much as good as we have done, precisely because the challenges were so daunting, precisely because we we were inheriting so many challenges, that we're not even halfway there yet.


_Good we have done?_ Apparently Obama hasn't talked to anyone outside the democRAT party in a while, huh? Just shows how thick headed he is. Get's thumped in the mid-term elections and still doesn't adjust his thinking. At least Clinton has the political presence of mind to come more toward the center after his mid-term beating. Good leaders are willing to re-think their strategy, this guy is so hell bent on his socialist views that nothing will get in his way.

_Challenges were so daunting? Inheriting so many challenges?_ Ahhh the old "blame Bush" tactic. While it's true things weren't stellar when G.W. Bush left office, they have got much much worse. Your "blame Bush" mantra may have earned some points during the first campaign, but you can't wipe out four years of doing your best to destroy the America we know and love.

_"We're not even halfway there yet"_ Yeah, not half-way to the bottom. After wanting more on America's credit card for all the handout programs, yet taking virtually no leadership role and simply watching Congress battle things out about the debt ceiling, the stock market reacted with such confidence. A 265 point stock market loss on Wednesday and 512 point loss on Thursday. If this was so important and he knew it was on the horizon, why did Obama wait until the last minute to try and move this along, only to storm out of debt ceiling talks at the White House for show, etc?? He had a democratic majority in both houses prior to November 2010 and could have rammed it through right after Obamacare.

I wonder hope and change will come about today? :banghead:


----------

